
Three Emerging Startup Hubs not in the Valley - domino
http://nerdbusiness.com/blog/three-emerging-startup-hubs-not-valley#comment-23676
======
jacques_chester
Singapore might be an OK fit for me. I live in Darwin, Australia. It's a few
thousand kilometres away, to be sure, but a _hell_ of a lot closer than the
valley, Vancouver or Amsterdam. Plus there are direct flights a few times per
week.

Hmmm.

